# What guys really think about women's bodies



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

This article was very interesting but is it the truth??
http://mytinysecrets.com/you-say-flawed-he-says-sexy-what-men-really-think-about-your-body/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikolas (Aug 22, 2011)

Brandy905 said:


> This article was very interesting but is it the truth??
> You Say “Flawed”, He Says “Sexy”: What Men Really Think About Your Body | MyTinySecrets
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is actually a very good article, spot on in my opinion.. Thank you for posting.

My Wife has mild scars on her legs and she complains about them all the time, she complained about them after we were married, I honestly did not notice before or after we were married until she pointed them out.. As for big breasts, not really into breasts over a D, she had large B's and she looked great, then she went on this silly diet to get down from 115 to 100, mind you she's very petite, and when she lost the weight her boobs got smaller, she's now a very small B or large A.

Physically I'm very attracted to her and I don't care about the scars, I cant see them, if there is anything that bothers me its the excess skin on her tummy from having children, it's the only thing I'd like to see her have fixed, more that than a boob job.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have the same scars on my feet that this article talks about. 5" long on each foot. I was in severe pain and these scars are the result of getting me out of pain, for that I am thankful. It is funny how we look in the mirror and see something totally different than men.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Scares, stretch marks....all apart of life. Doesn't bother me one bit. Bad attitude...that is way more of a issue.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Great article. Exactly how I feel.

Thankfully, over the years my wife understood all of this (as I communicated the CRAP out of it). Mind you, it took years, but we are there today and it's great/amazing.

*Remember ladies, your bodies are NOT for you, they are for your husband. Show it off.
*

I've also noticed that my wife's biggest body flaws, have become something special to me? The stretchmarks....extra weight etc make her that much more amazing? It's like a reverse appeal to me of some kind?

Fact that she put her body/women hood on the line for our children/family makes it sexy to me. I call them "battle scars", as if she fought in the war to save us/keep our freedom.

I also noticed that when her confidence overshadows her insecurities, it's damn sexy/turns me on.

Show me what most man think is "the best body" on this planet, and it's still no comparison to my wife's.

I'm ****in weird though....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the pixelated blurry nipples though.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I had women worry that their nipples were weird, their butt too big, their stomach not toned enough.

I thought the weird nipples were awesome, the butt just right, the stomach soft and inviting.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Just to add to my comment above.

I've also noticed that listening to my loved one, helped me with my own insecurities.

Basically communicated to my wife what they are, she told me how she sees it > me overwrite my brain with HER opinion.....one that matters.

Mind you, I still have SOME insecurities regardless, but I just don't care as much and my wife's opinion is what matters the most/only thing I try to care about now.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Barbie-doll perfect women are boring. A lack of flaws does not make someone sexy. Your sexual presence is not defined by the way you look, but comes across in your personality, smile and the look in your eyes.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

usually what women see as flaws I see as endearing or cute

I prefer curvy women...I am NOT attracted to flat assed small boobed women...I want c-cup minimum and I want a little junk in the trunk...so Ive never been a fan of spinners LOL

that said I want a woman who takes care of herself, if she is just sloppy fat Im out

I am dating a few women right now...and one of them has a scar from her lower left lip to her chin...and she is beautiful...when we met she covered this thing in makeup, i convinced her to stop...it gives her beautiful sexy face character...


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

missthelove2013 said:


> usually what women see as flaws I see as endearing or cute
> 
> I prefer curvy women...I am NOT attracted to flat assed small boobed women...I want c-cup minimum and I want a little junk in the trunk...so Ive never been a fan of spinners LOL
> 
> ...


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

Sounds like we are very similar. 

When I bend that ass over, I don't even want ANYTHING remotely close to something looking like you might be a teen/under age girl. 

Some of these women I see can make holocaust survivor look good.....it's really a shame. And this has become "the norm" in our society. 

I actually feel bad and want to buy them food!!!



I also need cushion for the pushin......


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

DoF said:


> :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
> 
> Sounds like we are very similar.
> 
> ...


Thin shaming...wonderful.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
My wife is in her 50s so I'm sure by some rational standard she might not be considered extremely attractive. It doesn't matter

When I get home and she is wearing lingerie (which she often does these days ), I just see an extremely hot woman who hasn't changed since I first saw her when we were 18. 

Women - don't worry. When your lover sees you, you are not being examined. You are being looked at and appreciated.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> Thin shaming...wonderful.


I'm sorry


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> My wife is in her 50s so I'm sure by some rational standard she might not be considered extremely attractive. It doesn't matter
> 
> When I get home and she is wearing lingerie (which she often does these days ), I just see an extremely hot woman who hasn't changed since I first saw her when we were 18.
> ...


:smthumbup:


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

When I feel loved and when I love my wife, it takes a REAAL lot for her to physically turn me off with her imperfections.

I watched my wife give birth to our daughter. I was right there, as she asked me to be. Did not change my perception one bit. She has some stretch marks. She has gained weight. Theres a ton of imperfections, but all do not affect her being attractive one bit. I also love it when she feels good about herself and dresses up to shwo off. Sure her body fits clothes differently, but if she owns it, I love it. New curves included. 

I'll also include that the older I get, the more I like curves. I dig them. It's like shes a real woman. I'm all set with the 5'7 110lb woman. No thanks.

Oddly enough, my brain starts to lose physical attration to her when she starts behaving in a way that does not make me feel loved or appreciated.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

DoF said:


> Great article. Exactly how I feel.
> *Remember ladies, your bodies are NOT for you, they are for your husband. Show it off.
> *


I love this!!!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> My wife is in her 50s so I'm sure by some rational standard she might not be considered extremely attractive. It doesn't matter
> 
> When I get home and she is wearing lingerie (which she often does these days ), I just see an extremely hot woman who hasn't changed since I first saw her when we were 18.
> ...


What a wonderful post Richard


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

DoF said:


> :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
> 
> Sounds like we are very similar.
> 
> ...


I prefer curvy, bumpy women too. But I have also experienced the thin lithe body too, and that type of body can be amazing to make love to also. 

Sexy has nothing to do with a woman's body type. Sexy is in her attitude towards me, the way she talks to me, the way she focuses all her love and attention on me and makes me feel like I'm the only man in the world. That's rare.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

As I'm lieing next to my wife, caressing the back of her thigh, or running my hands over her upper arms and across her chest, or lifting her hair to kiss the back of her neck...

I'm not really paying attention to the fact that her body isn't perfect in the media's definition of perfect.

I judge by my hands, mouth, eyes and other choice body parts...and her body is perfect.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I dont even notice the flaws, to me its all good. Now, do women feel the same?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a feeling that this cartoon is more accurate than not.


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

After infidelity, I'm still battling a bit with body image. I wonder if others here have experienced the same.
As you have all said, us men tend to "fall in love" with the body of the woman we love, whatever that is (no boobs, scars, cellulite, whatever).
At the moment, I'm struggling to find other body types/shapes attractive, particularly larger women. My WW was very slim with , small boobs, and a very flat tum. Prior to meeting her I liked bigger breasts didn't think much about the rest.
Now, I'm very aware of larger butts, tummys, larger hips, thicker thighs etc etc.
My current GF is as described above. A bit bigger everywhere, but really, entirely normal and average.
I'm trying to understand if I'm simply not "in love" with my GF (perhaps prevented by emotional trauma caused by my recent separation), or whether I am now converted to only being attracted to very slender women for the rest of my life. The latter would be very shallow, sad and frankly stressful to me.
It seems that many here are struggling to understand what I am talking about. Has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

I handed my wife a box & said I got you some lingerie. I told her I wanted to see her wearing it & nothing else. She is in her 50's and does not feel good about herself. All that was in the box was a tiara I picked up from a costume store. She laughed nervously and set it aside. But she did wear it as requested the other day!!!:smthumbup: Ladies, being around other men, I realize some are real jerks, but a lot of us men DO appreciate seeing our wives natural beauty.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

DoF said:


> *Remember ladies, your bodies are NOT for you, they are for your husband. Show it off.
> *


Who was my body for before I was married? What about now I'm divorced? Should I give it to a random guy on the street?


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

poida said:


> After infidelity, I'm still battling a bit with body image. I wonder if others here have experienced the same.
> As you have all said, us men tend to "fall in love" with the body of the woman we love, whatever that is (no boobs, scars, cellulite, whatever).
> At the moment, I'm struggling to find other body types/shapes attractive, particularly larger women. My WW was very slim with , small boobs, and a very flat tum. Prior to meeting her I liked bigger breasts didn't think much about the rest.
> Now, I'm very aware of larger butts, tummys, larger hips, thicker thighs etc etc.
> ...


You can't help what you like, don't be ashamed or stressed out by that. You really like what you had before and miss it, it might be hard to find similar if she was especially lithe. Is not having that body type a dealbreaker for you, though?

I prefer very slender women but that doesn't mean I just write off all other body types. I have been talking to a woman online and she said she is worried that because I prefer skinnier shorter girls, I'm not going to like her (I hadn't said a thing but it looks like she's made it an issue for herself)

I wonder if the problem is more due to the 'trauma' being too recent? It takes time to recover emotionally and maybe you haven't. You need to think about whether this feeling will be a temporary thing or not, because it's not fair to your GF if you aren't finding her super desirable because of her body, things won't end well. You might have to come around to the idea that nobody is perfect, you might not find your ideal again. I have very happy memories of the petite women but I wouldn't let it get in the way of the woman I was with now.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> Who was my body for before I was married? What about now I'm divorced? Should I give it to a random guy on the street?



The Google overlords


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

No woman is beautiful enough to overcome a bad attitude, and I dont mean "bad" as in good. 

Richardsharp is correct.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> Who was my body for before I was married? What about now I'm divorced? Should I give it to a random guy on the street?


Body snatchers!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Instagram followers?


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I've always felt that, if only it was possible, the greatest gift I would ever be able to give my wife would be to allow her to see herself through my eyes.

My attraction and desire for her is for the WHOLE her. It starts deep down in her soul and her mind and the slowly moves out to her body.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My wife doesn't get that either. The fact that I love her body no matter what. When she was 40 lbs overweight after 2 children I still wanted her. When she was 120lbs and toned I wanted her. Now that she's pretty much lost the baby weight I still want her. My attraction for her has NEVER dropped.

Her to me on the other hand....different story. But that's probably got a lot more to do with my personality than my fat belly.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Who was my body for before I was married? What about now I'm divorced? Should I give it to a random guy on the street?


Don'tcha know? Women's bodies are always and only for the male libido.

Even those who "don't notice" the flaws are able to list each and every one in detail.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

always_alone said:


> Don'tcha know? Women's bodies are always and only for the male libido.
> 
> Even those who "don't notice" the flaws are able to list each and every one in detail.


It'll take you a while but you'll shout about what jerks men are in each and every thread on here eventually!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

DoF said:


> .
> 
> Some of these women I see can make holocaust survivor look good.....it's really a shame. And this has become "the norm" in our society.



I'm not sure what society you live in, but the one I do here in the US has an overweight that's approaching 70%.

Where do you live that thinness is "the norm" society wide?


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

jaquen said:


> I'm not sure what society you live in, but the one I do here in the US has an overweight that's approaching 70%.
> 
> Where do you live that thinness is "the norm" society wide?


I think he means "the ideal", in that you have extremely thin celebrities and then the people on the street have Judge Dredd-style belly wheels.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Jetranger said:


> It'll take you a while but you'll shout about what jerks men are in each and every thread on here eventually!


Eventually?? How about continuously, and has happened from the get go.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Don'tcha know? *Women's bodies are always and only for the male libido.*
> 
> Even those who "don't notice" the flaws are able to list each and every one in detail.


Why yes. Yes they are.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

poida said:


> After infidelity, I'm still battling a bit with body image. I wonder if others here have experienced the same.
> As you have all said, us men tend to "fall in love" with the body of the woman we love, whatever that is (no boobs, scars, cellulite, whatever).
> At the moment, I'm struggling to find other body types/shapes attractive, particularly larger women. My WW was very slim with , small boobs, and a very flat tum. Prior to meeting her I liked bigger breasts didn't think much about the rest.
> Now, I'm very aware of larger butts, tummys, larger hips, thicker thighs etc etc.
> ...


Give it time and focus on the positives. If your gf is right for you, your physical preferences are likely to change, spoken from my experience. 

My ex-wife was a tall blonde, with a nice but not overly thin body, young looking (understandable because she was almost 10 years younger than me). When asked, i would have answered: exactly my type. Butt and cellulite and all.

Gf is 41 and age is starting to show. Long brown hair and big grey eyes. Average height and very, very slender. Some would say supermodel body, some TAM posters would offer her food 

So what is my type now? Well it doesn't really matter as long as she has a supermodel body. Wrinkles or not.

If you catch my drift.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> Not a huge fan of the pixelated blurry nipples though.


Who was the painter?


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Why yes. Yes they are.


I beg of you, even when kidding, don't fuel her fire.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

vellocet said:


> I beg of you, even when kidding, don't fuel her fire.


And industrial sized fire extinguisher would still fuel her fire.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Jetranger said:


> It'll take you a while but you'll shout about what jerks men are in each and every thread on here eventually!


Ah yes, TAM, where a man can gleefully post about how women's bodies exist only for men and admonish us to watch our weight and wear more lingerie, or comment on our cellulite, but if a woman says it? Woe betide her.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

always_alone said:


> Ah yes, TAM, where a man can gleefully post about how women's bodies exist only for men and admonish us to watch our weight and wear more lingerie, or comment on our cellulite, but if a woman says it? Woe betide her.


Wait...a few men speak for the entire male population of the message board? I'm shocked! Had I known I would search every post created by a man and immediately appologize to every woman on the site via PM for his rude conduct.

For shame Men! I'm embarrassed to have a winky.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Ah yes, TAM, where a man can gleefully post about how women's bodies exist only for men and admonish us to watch our weight and wear more lingerie, or comment on our cellulite, *but if a woman says it*? Woe betide her.


Divorce the cheating wh0re! Divorce her I say!


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

always_alone said:


> Ah yes, TAM, where a man can gleefully post about how women's bodies exist only for men and admonish us to watch our weight and wear more lingerie, or comment on our cellulite, but if a woman says it? Woe betide her.


I think the problem is that you can't recognize a post that is designed to get your goat. And get it did it ever.

If any man says that and truly has that low view of women, then that man is a complete d!cksmoke.

Its not ok when a man or woman, like you, makes asinine comments about the other sex.

You need to take your MH glasses off, or you'll go blind. Or is it too late already?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Question here... it's great that you love all of the imperfections of your wives but there is a history there. When you FELL in love, was there still cellulite and extra flesh? 

For those of you who are divorced, what attracts you NOW? Would that same woman with the cellulite and extra flesh be appealing BEFORE you meet her and learn/grow to love all of her?

I have a lot more insight into men who love their wives vs. men who are dating.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Question here... it's great that you love all of the imperfections of your wives but there is a history there. When you FELL in love, was there still cellulite and extra flesh?
> 
> For those of you who are divorced, what attracts you NOW? Would that same woman with the cellulite and extra flesh be appealing BEFORE you meet her and learn/grow to love all of her?
> 
> I have a lot more insight into men who love their wives vs. men who are dating.


When I fell in love there was no cellulite or extra flesh. Now that there is the attraction meter is even higher. I'm not just saying that get in always alone's good books either. It's true.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Question here... it's great that you love all of the imperfections of your wives but there is a history there. When you FELL in love, was there still cellulite and extra flesh?
> 
> .


When you've been married for sometime and appreciate your wife for exactly what she is, the experiences you've shared , highs and lows, how she looks physically tends to be influenced by the bond you share and your feelings for her.

In other words, you develop a bias for her looks and overlook her physical flaws.
They don't make you desire her less.

I suppose a mature man going into the dating arena would be able to differentiate and appreciate a woman for more than just her physical looks , flaws included.

A woman with cellulite but a good , confident , positive attitude is much more desirable and attractive than a flawless bytchy one who thinks she's god's gift to the world.

bytchy , selfish , mean and entitled people are neither sexy or attractive. Doesn't matter how good they think they look, because beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Beauty is a construct..

As we mature , we tend to adjust our expectations.

_When you have really exhausted an experience you always reverence and love it._
~ *Albert Camus*


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Question here... it's great that you love all of the imperfections of your wives but there is a history there. When you FELL in love, was there still cellulite and extra flesh?
> 
> For those of you who are divorced, what attracts you NOW? Would that same woman with the cellulite and extra flesh be appealing BEFORE you meet her and learn/grow to love all of her?
> 
> I have a lot more insight into men who love their wives vs. men who are dating.


I can only say that for me I don't expect a woman's body to be prefect but it can't be a disaster either. Since I was thrown back in the dating market in my late thirties I dated several women who had kids from other men. 

Some had naturally great bodies that recovered perfectly and you would be hard pressed to guess they ever had kids....my x wife was like this. Some had their body morphed by pregnancy and they cosmetically had things done, tummy tuck, breast implants and so on. And finally some honestly just looked terrible. I think the key is are they working to improve it through diet and exercise. 

I also found for me that the only time a woman's body flaws became a big deal is when their personality flaws complimented them.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Question here... it's great that you love all of the imperfections of your wives but there is a history there. When you FELL in love, was there still cellulite and extra flesh?
> 
> For those of you who are divorced, what attracts you NOW? Would that same woman with the cellulite and extra flesh be appealing BEFORE you meet her and learn/grow to love all of her?
> 
> I have a lot more insight into men who love their wives vs. men who are dating.


No, unfortunately she wouldn't be and would be a turn off/possibly deal breaker.

But it all depends on the amount of cellulite/extra flesh. There is a VERY fine line, I don't expect perfection and don't mind a bit here and there.

But if we are talking my children, while you were my wife.....extremes are fine. I call these "battle scars" and I think it's damn sexy for a women to have these scars.....for me/my kids......priceless.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> I also found for me that the only time a woman's body flaws became a big deal is when their personality flaws complimented them.


Agreed, funny how things that women love apply to men as well.

Confidence for example, someone that has flaws but accepts them = confidence = sexy

Someone that has flaws and doesn't + confidence = turn off

See ladies, we are all alike


----------

